# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "Görünmez Holding"

## bozok

"Bu kitap mutlaka okunmalı. ülkemizi yoksullaştıran yolsuzlukları herkesin anlayabileceği yalınlıkta kaleme alan Tuncay Mollaveisoğlu yine çok önemli bir çalışmaya imza attı. Görünmez Holding; Türkiye''yi kuşatan ilişkiler ağını deşifre ediyor. Bu holdinge bağlı şirketlerin gücünü, etki alanlarını ve Türkiye yağmasını anlatıyor. Tarihe not düşecek bu kitap için Tuncay''ı yürekten kutluyorum." 

*Tuncay üzkan* 

"Türkiye''de uluslararası ölçülerde gazetecilik yapabilecek ve Türk medyası dışında gazeteci sayılacak çok az kişi var. Tuncay Mollaveisoğlu, işte bunlardan biri ve araştırmacı gazeteci olarak bence son on yılın en iyisi. Mollaveisoğlu''nun bu kitapta ortaya koyduğu ve ''iktidarın sermayeyle düzeyli" ilişkisi diyebileceğimiz yolsuzluk dosyaları, eğer Türkiye''de bir gün güneş doğarsa, yargı iddianameleri oluşturacak." 

*Mine Kırıkkanat*

...

----------

